# Rear mud flaps ????



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

As some of you may be aware I am planning a trip to Poland.
I have just got a copy of the rough guide to Poland and in the motoring section it says that all vehicles including foreign registered vehicles must have rear mud flaps???.Can anyone confirm this.I must add that the guide was first published in 2005.

Thank you.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thats interesting, according to the following link your info is correct..

http://www.drivingabroad.co.uk/content.aspx?page=driving-in-poland&navid=30

How reliable/accurate the link is - is another matter though.

For good DIY mudflaps I can recommend >Albert Jagger< - just click on the 'spray suppression' link.

pete


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

peejay said:


> Thats interesting, according to the following link your info is correct..
> 
> http://www.drivingabroad.co.uk/content.aspx?page=driving-in-poland&navid=30
> 
> ...


Thanks Peejay
I had a look at the Polish site and it appears to be written circa 2004/2005.
Hopefully someone will be on here later with more up to date info.If not I think i will just take my chances and go.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hogan,
I'm the least pernickety of folk with the motorhome. My headlight deflecters have fallen off and my speedo is still in KMH but that makes me open to being pulled over in the UK not over the water (mines LHD BTW). But would it not be worth fitting some cheapies rather than give reason to get pulled and or fined? if they look bobbins you can always take 'em off when you get home!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks guys I will try to get some cheapies but i dont hold out much hope here.Maybe pick some up in Germany


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Bobbins ???

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

from Wiki:

"The term "bobbins" appears in northern English slang, meaning "rubbish", i.e. something worthless or incorrect."


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

On our Hymer, they are just pieces of rectangular rubber abount one eigth inch thick, bolted to the bottom of the mudguard.

Quite easy to add or replace if you have access to the rubber.

Regards.


----------

